# [C++] Potenzen



## Der nette Mann (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ all,

ich möchte folgendes machen. Ich habe einen Wert, den ich in einer Formel benutze. Diese Formel muss je nach Zeitraum verändert werden. Sie muss mit der Jahreszahl potenziert werden.

Wie kann ich eine Zahl mit einem beliebigen Exponent potenzieren? (also z. B. 2², 2³ bis 2hoch n)

Schonmal Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

Der nette Mann


----------



## Progi (28. Oktober 2003)

*Potenzieren*

Hier ein kleines Beispiel

#include <math.h>
#include <stdio.h>

void main( void )
{
   double x = 2.0, y = 3.0, z;

   z = pow( x, y );
   printf( "%.1f to the power of %.1f is %.1f\n", x, y, z );
}


Output

2.0 to the power of 3.0 is 8.0


----------



## Der nette Mann (28. Oktober 2003)

, 

werds mal probieren

Gruß

Der nette Mann


----------



## MetallDragon (31. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe es zwar jetzt nicht ausprobiert aber es könne auch einfach mit

i^n 
gehen.
(Nur nen spontaner Einfall kein Gewähr )

Ansonsten eben einfach über ne schleife.


----------



## basd (6. November 2003)

nein i^n geht nicht 

denn

^ entspricht  Bitwise-exclusive-OR 

man sollte pow verwenden !


----------

